

Ask HN: Looking for a web designer - andrewljohnson

I'm looking for a web designer to redesign our home page and overall CSS/HTML design. I'll take raw CSS/HTML, but bonus points if you can edit our Django templates directly. You would just be responsible for mock-ups and CSS/HTML implementation. I have a designer I work with for illustrations (logo, icons, etc.), and I do the javascript myself.<p>My website is http://www.trailbehind.com<p>1. Is any talented designer on HN looking for a paying gig?<p>2. Can anyone recommend a good designer?<p>3. If you don't have a personal contact, are there any resources you can point me at for finding a designer? I've looked at http://www.99designs.com, but I'd prefer a standard contract on an hourly or project basis to a design contest.
======
dentonbros
i've had success with designoutpost.com

------
Allocator2008
I am primarily a test automation engineer, but I have done some HTML/CSS work
in the past. (For example, <http://www.calliopetalent.com> I did some updates
for, adding some javascript, tables redesign, etc. to an old site originally
built in the late 90's - personal references from there available on request.)
Shoot me an email if you want to discuss further offline -
FrankErdman2000@yahoo.com. I work full time but can squeeze some contract
stuff in as well. :-)

